# Can't boot from PCI add-on SATA card



## wright1jd (Apr 24, 2007)

I posted this in the hard drives forum but didn't get a response. Maybe it was because it is a BIOS problem? 

The problem: I can't convince my computer to boot from a newly installed Seagate 320GB HDs (SATA) when connected to an add-on RAID controller card. 

The particulars:
-Intel D865PERL motherboard
-Syba SD-SATA-4P PCI 4-Channel Serial-ATA controller card
-Windows XP Home
-There are actually 2 identical hard drives, which work correctly when connected to the 2 SATA connections on the motherboard. However, the mobo does not offer RAID support, so I bought this add-on card because I want to implement a RAID 1 (mirror) array (I just lost a hard drive and year's worth of new baby pictures).
-The Syba card seems to be working in XP, I installed it and the drivers post-Windows XP installation. It recognizes the drives connected to it during it's own BIOS boot and in Windows.

-But I can't boot from the drives connected to the add-on card. I know enough to try and change the boot order in the BIOS but (with both drives connected to the add-on) I don't have any other options there except the DVD/CDROM.

Thank you for your thoughts and responses.


----------



## geek73 (Mar 29, 2007)

Howdy wright1jd ,

When installing windows did you press F6 to install the Raid Drivers and or the legacy as well. 

If your trying to do this with a install of Widnows already have you installed the correct drivers..

Edit: Have you also formatted the Hard drives. And put them in the array?

Edit 2 lol..Have you gone into your BIOS and made sure it is set for Raid and the PCI add in card is set to Auto, for IRQ settings.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

If you can you should have a Promise card in there. They support booting and integrate with almost every BIOS in existance. I use a TX2 100 IDE card for my DVD-RW and DVD-ROM and the card will allow me to boot up media such as AV discs, OS's, Live CDs, etc.


----------



## wright1jd (Apr 24, 2007)

Geek73,
The card/drivers were installed after Windows XP was installed and updated. I installed the drivers from Syba's website and then updated them from the Silicon Image site. The card works: I can see/use my 2nd drive (the 1st is used to boot and is attached to mobo SATA port) in winxp and the RAID software sees it too.

Both drives are formatted, but I haven't tried to put them in an array. I'll try this today and report back.

The IRQ is set to AUTO for the PCI card (for all the PCI slots). The card is in PCI slot 2 of 5 (nothing in 1,3,4,5...is that allowed?) My Intel D865PERL mobo does not support RAID; I have tried enabling it but then the system won't boot.

Thanks everyone for the answers...


----------



## wright1jd (Apr 24, 2007)

I've resolved the issue by creating the RAID array in the add-in card BIOS. Beforehand, I had not tried putting them in the array. Once that was created, my system boots so far without any problems. What a newb I am! Thanks again for your helpful comments.


----------



## geek73 (Mar 29, 2007)

> I've resolved the issue by creating the RAID array in the add-in card BIOS. Beforehand


Glad you got it up and running..:wink: 

You always have to make the array first before it will read the Raid.


----------

